# المخاطر الكيميائية



## أبا مالك (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى جميع المهتمين بامور السلامة أود معرفة كيف يمكن معرفة عيوب غاز fm200 , وغاز IJ55 المستخدمان في إطفاء الحريق - أنظمة الإطفاء التلقائي -


----------

